# English 2007 coral 660sp instruction manual wanted



## 356boy (Mar 1, 2010)

hi, i've just bought a 2007 adria coral 660sp which was imported from italy so has an italian manual, where could i buy a new one or even get a copy off somebody kind enough on here.
never had an adria before!!
thanks


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Try Chelston or the new Adria distributor in Bristol, Family Travel Centre.

They should be able to source one for you - be prepared to pay something like £20.

Colin


----------

